# Sound knarzt

## AROK

Hallo,

vielleicht hat von euch jemand eine Idee..

seit einiger Zeit habe ich knarzenden Sound in UT2004 (geht nur openAl einzustellen) und in vlc.  

In vlc habe ich es behoben, indem ich die Soundausgabe auf SDL umgestellt habe.

Woran kann das liegen, dass ALSA Probleme macht? in den Use-Flags habe ich -arts und -esd.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## Vortex375

Hallo,

eigentlich sollte die direkte Soundausgabe in vlc keine Probleme machen.

Hast du das richtige Device ausgewählt? Hast du eventuell eine eigene ~/.asoundrc oder /etc/asound.conf? Wenn ja, poste die Mal.

Eventuell ist auch die Lautstärke einfach zu laut aufgedreht. Manche der Linux-Treiber erlauben es, die Soundkarte "zu laut" aufzudrehen (also jenseits der vorgesehenen Hardwarespezifikationen). Versuch einfach mal, alle für die Wiedergabe relevanten Regler in alsamixer etwas runterzudrehen bzw. mittig einzustellen.

Du weist nicht vielleicht ungefähr, was du geändert haben könntest bevor der Sound anfing zu knarzen?

----------

## AROK

Hallo Vortex375, danke für die Antwort! 

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du eventuell eine eigene ~/.asoundrc oder /etc/asound.conf? Wenn ja, poste die Mal.

 

habe ich beide nicht, habe nur eine /etc/asound.state, eine sehr lange Datei.

 *Quote:*   

> Du weist nicht vielleicht ungefähr, was du geändert haben könntest bevor der Sound anfing zu knarzen?

 

leider nein! 

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du das richtige Device ausgewählt? 

 

Das War es!  :Very Happy: 

habe in VLC von Standard auf :

Audigy 1 [SB0090]: ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback (hw:0,0)

Umgestellt und jetzt geht es wieder ohne knarzen. 

Danke nochmal! 

Jetzt muss ich nur schauen, wie ich das bei UT2004 einstellen kann! 

Danke noch mal für die Hilfe! 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## AROK

bei UT kann ich nur openal auswählen. Wie kann ich denn openal sagen, welche device es nehmen soll?

Wenn ich UT aus der Konsole starte kommt das hier:

```

ALSA lib conf.c:3840:(parse_args) Unknown parameter 1

ALSA lib conf.c:3966:(snd_config_expand) Parse arguments error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default:0,0

```

----------

## Vortex375

Theoretisch sollte es so funktionieren (übrigens, Google ist hier dein Freund):

Erstelle die Datei ~/.openalrc und schreib folgendes hinein:

```

(define devices '(alsa))

(define alsa-out-device "hw:0,0")

```

Komisch ist aber, dass bei dir das "default" - Device nicht funktioniert. Ich hab selbst auch eine Audigy-Karte und bei mir funktioniert es ohne Probleme.

----------

## jkoerner

Bei mir funktionierte die 'Default' Einstellung mit gleichen Symptomen in vlc nicht. Hab das umgestellt, dann ging's. Nach einem Update habe ich nicht mehr geguckt, aber jetzt nach ca 4 Wochen mal wieder: Stand auf 'Default' und der Sound war ok. Merkwürdig, denn ich habe immer noch dieselbe Hartware am Laufen und den neuen Kernel mit gleicher Konfiguration gebaut...  :Wink: 

----------

## AROK

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Theoretisch sollte es so funktionieren (übrigens, Google ist hier dein Freund):
> 
> Erstelle die Datei ~/.openalrc und schreib folgendes hinein:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi,

wenn ich die Datei erstelle bekomme ich folgendes:

```

ALSA lib conf.c:3840:(parse_args) Unknown parameter 1

ALSA lib conf.c:3966:(snd_config_expand) Parse arguments error: No such file or directory

ALSA lib pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default:0,0
```

Siehe auch oben. 

Und es ruckelt ganz furchtbar. Wenn ich die Datei löschen, läuft UT wieder, und der Sound knarzt.

Komisch Sache, habe auch schon gegoogelt wegen UT und Sound.

Vielleicht habe ich die Probleme weil ich 2 ALSA-devices habe.

Gruß

AROK

----------

## SvenFischer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510450-highlight-ut2003.html

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hat leider nichts gebracht mit dem Link.

Schade, aber danke!

Grüße

AROK

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich vermute jetzt einfach mal das openAl das "default" device verwenden will, wenn keine conf datei dafür im home ordner vorhanden ist.

erstelle doch deshalb mal testweise eine ~/.asoundrc mit folgendem (oder ähnlichem) inhalt während du openal unkonfiguriert belässt:

```
pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card 0

}
```

wobei "card 0" der einstellung entsprechen muss die du auch bei vlc eingestellt hast (hw:0,0 o.ä.)

seltsamerweise habe ich bei mir eher knirschen wenn ich "hw:0,0" als device auswähle anstatt das pseudo device "default".

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

also so?

```

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    hw:0,3

}

```

oder so?

```

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card  0,3

}

```

Hat leider beides keine Wirkung gezeigt.

Danke und Grüße

AROK

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> also so? oder so? 

 

Weder noch, sondern so:

```

pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card 0

    device 3

} 
```

----------

## AROK

Danke für eure Mühe, aber es hat immer noch keine Änderung gebracht.

----------

## AROK

hab das hier gefunden:

http://www.spielen-unter-linux.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=25992&s=51dc6236046bb5ecaff326d93a7f0ef9f1f64739#post25992

und die opneal.so dort runtergeladen unt nach ut200 kopiert und dann läuft es wieder ohne knistern. 

Aber warum knistert es mit einer selbst kompilierten Version? 

Grüße

AROK

----------

